# How many times did you get checked this season?



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Out of all the times I went out this season, I only got checked twice. Once at the dock at FB and once out in the field at FB. I would guess that I made somewhere in the realm of 40 trips this season too. 

So.. how many times did you get checked.? and where?

(I'm not just talkin about just checkin birds, but checking your license and other regs?)


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

0- I have not been checked in Utah in over 5 years.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

once! :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

non. all they did was cheack my birds and let me go. I went out 15 times.


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

I was out alot this year, more than any other, and i did not get checked once. the opener was the only time i even saw a fish n game officer, but he just looked at the birds and let us go.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

5 times. once on the opener, once during the deer hunt, once the week after, once the week after, and once two weeks ago. i must have a magnet or something. oh well, no citations or anything this year!!! :wink:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never been checked waterfowling in 18 years of hunting. I have been checked once pheasant hunting and once big game hunting in that same time frame.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Only once in twenty plus outings, at BRBR.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

never been checked once in probably 30 outings. Only been checked once in general and that was on a cow elk hunt on a CWMU.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

None.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Never been checked in over 18 years. The only time I have ever been checked for anything was my fishing license while ice fishing 3 years ago. Never been checked for anything since and I run into the DWR all the time.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Not once this year. I only made 6-7 trips out. I wish they did more enforcement though.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think I have been checked in Utah this season.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Once at Mantua during the deer hunt.I had permission to hunt on the east side of the reservoir and he came over to make sure I wasn't trespassing.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I got checked about 4 or 5 times this year..... crazy thing is it was the same guy that checked me.... we were on a first name basis and yet he still asked to see my licence. had no problem with that but when the ask to see my birds and i show them then he said Is this all of them? not that he asked that question once it was back to back in the same conversation.... flushtrates me that i show them all the respect in the world and I get no respect from them, like i have already broken the law...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

some game wardens are boneheads and some are very classy...just like in any other profession...you get the whole gamut...


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We were checked twice out of 10 times out once we boat checked...LAst year we were checked once and it was a boat check.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

None. Last time I was checked by a CO was 4 years ago out hunting pheasants. It was the first year of the Trespass law change, and he wanted to make sure we were aware. 

Although I always try to follow the rules, I never like to get checked. Its kinda like a physical, its never pleasant to do the hernia and testicular checks, but good to know you're clean in the end. And much like those check-ups its good to have it done on a regular basis. I wish there were more GOOD CO's out checking up on everyone. It would certainly help to eliminate the boneheads that we all run into.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Except for guys checking (logging my harvested) my birds I have *never once* in 5 seasons been checked while duck hunting in Utah. I average over 50 trips a year.

I did get my license checked once while grouse hunting up on Monte Cristo.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Between upland and waterfowl I've been out probably 30 times this season in two states and never been checked


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

4 times by the same gw 4 weekends in a row. I guess they were hoping i signed my stamp with disapearing ink or something!




DiverFreak


----------



## H20FWLR (Nov 27, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me last year at Farmington Bay! They are required to ask you every time!!! (I know it dosent happen all the time) He said some thing in the line of us forgetting our wallet one time out there. You think then he would let you off with a warning since he has seen it 5 times. But who knows!! For this year Been out 20 times been ckd every time at farmington (turpin dike) 3 times, and 1 time at BEAR RIVER. The whole shake down (reg, lin,boat stickers, stamps, & ducks).


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, I hunt FB more than anywhere else, and after opening day, I NEVER get checked. The fishcops up there almost never even ask to see my birds, they ask what I have, I tell them, they write it down, and they walk away.

The only time I ever have any deeper check is if I run into Rick on opening day. He always says, "Well I guess we better get you checked in for the year."

MANY times I will be standing there b.s.ing with him and whoever he happens to be with if anyone, and he will check every single guy that goes past me, and never ask me for anything.
There have even been times when one or another of the co's have had a new guy with them who asked me for whatever, and they look at them and shake their heads no. No check.
I could probably get away with murder if I felt like it. Easier just to play fair.

Occasionally I have been there when somebody wanted to argue with him about the identification of a bird and he will turn to me and ask, "What is it?" I tell him, he looks at the other guy and end of argument. hehe

I would have been beyond embarassed if he had been around for the hen widgeon incident.  
If I don't run into Rick on opening day then I don't get checked all year. Last few years anyway.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Checked 0 times for me. My buddy got checked in his boat at FB by State guys and Feds. When they pulled up to his boat the State CO guys said "oh we checked him before so no need to do it again" well the Feds wanted to check for themselves and while they were doing so my buddies dog jumped in their boat and pissed all over. The State guys said to the Feds "hope your happy now"


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got checked tonight at Powell slough, It's good to see them out. The slough almost always has after hours shooters !


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

wow! its amazing how little people are getting checked..


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

poetic justice on the dog leaving a present in the guys boat :rotfl: :rotfl: i got checked 3 times and once was a full boat inspection i had a REALLY bad year i only went out maybe 5 times.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Una vez.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive never been checked with a gun in my hands a just a pole. Lived here for 20 some years now ?


----------

